# Suche Aufbauspiel/Wirtschaftssimulation



## Gamer090 (19. Februar 2011)

Hi zusammen

Ich suche ein Spiel in dem ich eine Stadt erbauen kann aber das auch etwas von einer Wirtschaftssimulation hat, also wo ich bestimmte Rohstoffe anbauen oder abbauen kann.

Habe schon Anno 1404 und SimCity Societies probiert, also die Demo von beiden.

Kann mir jemand ein gutes Spiel empfehlen?


Edit: Wenn möglich sollte eine Demo vorhanden sein, denn ich will nicht einfach so ein Spiel kaufen von dem ich keine Demo habe


----------



## Pagz (19. Februar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Anno 1602?
Finde ich persönlich viel besser als 1404, weil es sich auf das wesentliche beschränkt
Dazu gibt es die Königsedition auf eBay schon für 5€ inkl., man kann also nicht viel falsch machen


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Februar 2011)

Was mich an Anno nervt, ist das ich auf mehreren Inseln gebaut haben muss um alles zu liefern was die Bevölkerung braucht.
In der Demo hast so wenig Gebäude da kannst ja nix machen, aber wenn ich mir die anderen Gebäude anschaue, dann merke ich das ich auf mehrere Inseln was haben muss und wil da nicht viele Schiffe haben müssen weil ich habe lieber alles auf einem Land und wenn Insel dann nicht auf mehreren.


----------



## nulchking (20. Februar 2011)

Da gäbe es noch Die Siedler, Ceasar IV oder so und noch mehr solcher Römer Spiele, die sind ganz oft auf CBS DvDs druff


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht noch Patrizier oder so etwas wie Sim City


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Februar 2011)

SimCity habe ich ja ausprobiert und hatte mir nicht gefallen ich werde mal Siedler testen und dann melde ich mich nochmal


----------



## watercooled (21. Februar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Transportgigant? Habe es immer gelieeeeebt!


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Februar 2011)

Ich habe Industrieggigant da, aber lässt sich auf WIn 7 nicht abspielen, auch wenn ich den Kompatibiltätsmodus eingeschaltet habe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht wäre so etwas wie Tropico was, oder was aus der Tycoon Reihe wie Rollercoster .., Airport ..., Railroad ... usw


----------



## watercooled (21. Februar 2011)

Was auch immer cool war: Die ganze Sid Meyer Reihe...

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Februar 2011)

AHbe Tropico 3 mal ausprobiert ist schon ganz gut und gefält mir Präsident einer Insel zu sein 

Aber da muss ich noch etwas üben was Geld angeht, mein Geld ist immer so schnell weg, aber genau das reizt mich weiter zu probieren bis ich zumindest in einem Spiel Reich bin


----------



## Rocksteak (21. Februar 2011)

Caesar IV hat mir ganz gut gefallen, ist auch nicht wirklich schwer zu spielen


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2011)

SimCity und SimCity Societies basieren auf einem anderen Spielprinzip.
Schau mal ob du von SimCity4 irgendwo eine Demo bekommst, oder auf ebay sollte es auch für ~5€ zu ergattern sein.


----------



## X6Sixcore (24. Februar 2011)

Ich sehe da noch das in wenigen Stunden offiziell erhältliche Spiel "*Cities in Motion*" als Nennenswert an.
Das wird ja vielfach als Nachfolger vom Transport-Tycoon gehandelt...

Bin schon drauf gespannt das zu zocken, nur muss die passende Kiste dafür erst noch zusammengeschustert werden...
_(Meine jetzige is nur noch ein paar wenige Wochen/Tage am Start, ab dann is mein Nickname Programm...)_

"Anno 1404" finde ich auch ganz reizvoll, is mal ein völlig anderes Spielprinzip als ich es mit "*SimCity 3000*" kennengelernt habe.
_(Das hol' ich mir auch nochmal - "SimCity4" is anscheinend zu verbugt...)_

Dass hier niemand das Spiel "*Cities XL*" erwähnt hat, muss einen ja nicht wundern, bei den Kritiken...

Aber außer Anno 1404 profitiert von den genannten Spielen leider keines von Multicore-CPUs.
_(Das wäre es ja nochmal: SimCity mit Hammer-Grafik und in multithreadfähig...*träum*)_


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Februar 2011)

@taks Habe im Internet gelesen das zu SimCity4 nie eine Demo erschienen sei, aber die Youtube Videos zeigen schon viel und sieht ganz gut aus.

@X6Sixcore Cities in Motion gefällt mir nicht so, und gratuliere dir zum X6, werde bald auch einen haben 

@Rocksteak Caeser IV habe ich mal Demo getestet, ist nicht schlecht und mal was anderes aber da muss ich noch üben mit Geld umzugehen und die nervigen Meldungen das Rom unzufrieden sei auszuhalten lernen


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

Da fällt mir ein:

- Fußball Manager
- Patrizier II + Add-On
- Port Royal II
- Die Gilde II
- Tycoon City: New York
- Rise of Nations


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Februar 2011)

Habe mir mal Videos auf Youtube von allen Spielen angeschaut, das Tyccon City könnte mir gefallen


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

Ich hab das Spiel auch zuhause.

Mir persönlich hat es schon Spaß gemacht.  Du solltest es aber unbedingt Patchen. Teilweise hat das Game meine damalige 8800er Ultra in die Knie gezwungen. 

Vorallem wenn in der Stadt viel los war, und viel Häuser schon standen. Könnte aber vllt. auch daran liegen, das ich mit max AA & AF gespielt habe.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Februar 2011)

Ich habe eine HD 5850 und nen AMD Quadcore und das Spiel sagt mir mein PC sei zu schwach, ich habe die Grafik runtergedreht und mitten im Tutorial stürzt das Spiel ab, was ist los beim Tycoon New York??
Ne Demo patchen wird schwer denn die lässt sich normalerwiese nicht patchen, bezw sind keine Patches für die Demo vorhanden

EDIT: Tutorial weggelassen und konnte spielen werde es mir kaufen gefällt mir recht gut, als nächstes teste ich noch Zoo Tycoon mal sehen wie mir das gefällt


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

Versuch es mal im Kompatibilitätsmodus & als Admin.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Februar 2011)

Habe es versucht es geht, Danke 

Zoo Tycoon 2 ist auch nicht schlecht, in der Demo gibt es nur wenige Tiere leider


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

> Habe es versucht es geht, Danke


Bitte, Bitte...

Zoo Tycoon 2 hab ich noch nicht probiert. Aber Patrizier II dafür. Das ist gar nicht so leicht. Macht aber Spaß. 
Und ist günstig bei Amazon.de. 
Patrizier 2 Gold: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## ASD_588 (6. März 2011)

wie wäre es mit der cossacks reihe??? (Art of war, Back to war, european war......)


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Oktober 2011)

Der Thread ist nicht mehr der neuste aber ich melde mich mal wieder mit den Spielen die ich gespielt habe bis jetzt, also Aufbauspiele.

Age of Empires III Demo:

Ganz ok aber etwas zuwenig Gebäude und ein Bug ist drin, vielleicht auch Absicht aber glaueb ich weniger, die Fabrik oder Factory wie es in der Demo genannnt wird, produziert unauhaltsam Soladten eigentlich ganz schön und gut aber wenn man die in die Schiffe packt und dann wieder rausnehemn will und dann leider die Bevölkerung schon auf über 200 gestiegen ist, geht das nicht mehr und hatte ca 60 Soldaten in den Schiffen und weil ein Schiff unterging sind die leider nicht an Land geschwommen  Noch einfacher hätte der Gegner nicht plaziert werden können, war auf der anderen Seite der Strasse also etwas grösere Karte wäre mir schon lieber lieg aber wahrscheinlich an der Demo.

Empires of Earth 2 Demo:

Habe die Demo nicht kapiert finde die Steuerung etwas kompliziert und wurde schnell angegriffen, ws gibt dafür die richtigen Ressourcen, den ist ja klar das ein Haus aus Stein auch Stein braucht. Und nicht einfach ein allgemeiner Baustoff was auch für Gebäude aus Holz verwendet wird. Werde die Demo noch etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen und mal sehen ob aich wie bei AoE III auch 3-4 Stunden am Stück zocke  Ich bin übrigens daran gewohnt soviel am Stück zu spielen muss aber nach dieser Zeit immer ne kurze Pause machen.

ZooTycoon 2 Demo:

Naja es geht, die Karte ist klein und eine Anzeige wie viel Platz ein Tier braucht wäre auch besser anstatt die Meldung Tier x 1 hat zuwenig Platz. Interessant finde ich, es gibt Jungtiere also es kommt die Meldung wann ein Tier ein Ei gelegt hat oder Schwanger ist. 
Nach dem Aufbau des Zoos gibt es nic mehr zu tun als Tiere einzufangen die abgehauen sind obwohl die Wände und Gitter Angriffe von den Tieren stand halten müssten sonst will ich nicht in den Zoo. Mancheml gibt es auch Ärger unter dne Tieren und mann muss die betäuben, finde ich bescheuert, man betäubt doch nicht ein Tier nur weil es wütend ist.

Cities in Motion Vollversion:

Die Demo hatte mir zwar nicht sehr gefallen aber ich dacht mir, meine eigene Stadt aufbauen ist doch super. Musste dann feststellen dass das Angebot an Gebäuden und Dekorationen unglaublich wenig ist. Bei der Armee fehlt die Luftwaffe komplett und die Marine ist auch nicht da, wäre ein Grund mehr den FLughafen oder den Hafen zu bauen. Den Hafen muss man selber zusammenstellen, gibt nicht sowas wie den Flughafen den man einfach hinstellt und die Dekos hinzufügt. Mehr verschiedene Gebäude und leider passen sich die Gebäude nicht an, egal ob man im Jahr 1920 oder 2020 ist, die Gebäude sind gleich hässlich. Es gibt nur jeweils ein Fahrzeug in jeder Fahrzeugkategorie, also Bus Bahn,..., das sich auch lohnt den meistens ist es am besten das Fahrzeug zu nehmen das am meisten Transportert. Wer das ganze leicht Anfangen will sollte mit der U-Bahn anfangen den die kostet am wenigesten, der Bus hat die geringsten Kosen jedoch transportieren sehr wenig und über Staus freut sich keiner. das Tutorial ist am Anfang so schwer das man sich fragt ob es noch schwerer wird. Es wird nur einfacher, fängt in Berlin im Jahr 1920 an mit nem Bus das 10 Personen mitnimmt und mit aufgaben die mit einer Busstrecke gelöst werden müssen bei dem Stassenverkehr.

Auch wenn ich mal Aufbauspiele versucht habe in denen ich Land erobern kann, so will ich mehr ein Spiel in dem ich eine Wirtschaft aufbauen kann.


----------

